# Best Animal Companion Choice



## Pickaxe (Jul 24, 2005)

I have a halfling druid, currently 4th level with a riding dog companion. I've been trying to decide if I should stick with the dog for the long haul or switch to another companion at 7th or later. Here are the choices I'm considering, and I'd be happy to hear arguments for others.

1) Stick with dog. Advantages: Good AC, good size for dungeons.
2) Dire Wolf. Advantages: Good attack and damage with trip.
3) Brown bear. Advantages: Great full attack and damage.

I'm inclined to go with 2 at the moment, because I like trip, but I'm curious what others think.

--Axe


----------



## Kobold Stew (Jul 24, 2005)

Longevity and mobility. I'd stick with the dog.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 24, 2005)

Mounts are cool. Stick with the dog.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 24, 2005)

Stick with the dog. Not only is it dungeon compatible, it'll keep getting better faster.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Scion (Jul 24, 2005)

if you can pick up that feat people were talking about a few days ago (boosts your effective level for animal companion) then definately upgrade to a higher level mount.

personally I would probably go with wolverine. Lots of attacks, decent speed, burrow speed, climb speed, and in combat it is a machine, especially with all of those extra hd and abilities.

With a few mounted combat feats as well you can be a pretty incredible beasty 

If you are not going to keep on riding (and that is also a viable option) then grab something that compliments whatever form you like to pick or that is best in whichever situation you need help with. Lions have pretty incredible full attacks with their pounce and grapples.


----------



## Prism (Jul 24, 2005)

I'd stick with the dog. They get trip too - I wasn't sure if you meant that from your original post



> If trained for war, these animals can make trip attacks just as wolves do (see the Wolf entry). A riding dog can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he or she succeeds on a Ride check




Dire badger and wolverine are also good for hit points and rage


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Scion said:
			
		

> if you can pick up that feat people were talking about a few days ago (boosts your effective level for animal companion) then definately upgrade to a higher level mount.



Unless you are thinking of a different feat, Natural Bond only increases your effective level up to a maximum of your total hit dice.  It's completely worthless for a full druid.  There isn't (as far as I know) any way for a full druid to get a companion higher on the list before he has the levels to do it.

However, there are a few others ways to improve a companion.  One is to pick up the Celestial Companion feat from BoED, which adds the celestial template to your animal companion.  You could also try to get your DM to allow you to train your companion and grant it the Warbeast template (MMII).







> With a few mounted combat feats as well you can be a pretty incredible beasty



Even without the mounted combat feats, using your companion as a mount is very advantageous.  It circumvents the poor mobility of a small character, and if you are ever attacked by a melee foe, you have a melee defender ready at hand (whom you can heal, _and_ heal yourself at the same time for the cost of a single spell.)







> If you are not going to keep on riding (and that is also a viable option) then grab something that compliments whatever form you like to pick or that is best in whichever situation you need help with. Lions have pretty incredible full attacks with their pounce and grapples.



Very true.

Basically, the choice is between offense and defense.  Getting a companion further down the list means getting a better offense and having a weaker defense.  Keeping a "tier 1" companion means less offense and more defense.

Personally, I'd suggest that you go with a wolf (not dire), and have it pick up the Spring Attack chain as it gains feats (which it will quickly).  By 10th-level, animal companions are pretty fragile.  Even with good armor, low saves and few magic items means that they're easy pickin's for the baddies.  At that point, a wolf with outstanding armor that can leap in--trip--and leap away again is going to be safer engaging melee foes, while still contributing meaningfully to the combat.  On the opposite side is a big critter, like a dire tiger, that can leap in, do massive damage in its first round (pounce) and then get killed taking the return full attack. :/


----------



## Scion (Jul 24, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Unless you are thinking of a different feat, Natural Bond only increases your effective level up to a maximum of your total hit dice.  It's completely worthless for a full druid.  There isn't (as far as I know) any way for a full druid to get a companion higher on the list before he has the levels to do it.




Actually since selecting something from a higher list reduces your effective level of druid then it works 

So, Druid hd -3 (from a higher list) +3 (from the feat) = Druid hd

Good stuff for the druid, likely too good, but that is for the dm to decide.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jul 24, 2005)

I'd stick with the dog. Not only is it highly useful and a steed but it's the most "invisible" animal companion you will find. Who notices a dog? No city guard is ever going to question you having a riding dog. Many of the more exotic, higher level animal companions are very cool. But what city is going to let a Dire Tiger in it's gates?


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Scion said:
			
		

> Actually since selecting something from a higher list reduces your effective level of druid then it works
> 
> So, Druid hd -3 (from a higher list) +3 (from the feat) = Druid hd
> 
> Good stuff for the druid, likely too good, but that is for the dm to decide.



I believe you are clearly misinterpreting this.  You can choose a more powerful companion from alternate lists.  This does not reduce your effective druid level in any way, you merely compare your effective druid level to the level required by the category on the list.  Your effective druid level never changes.  The feat is useful for multiclassed druids, allowing their companions to progress better.  It's not useful for a full druid at all.  His effective druid level is already equal to his HD, and choosing an animal companion from a stronger list doesn't reduce it.


----------



## Scion (Jul 24, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I believe you are clearly misinterpreting this.  You can choose a more powerful companion from alternate lists.  This does not reduce your effective druid level in any way, you merely compare your effective druid level to the level required by the category on the list.  Your effective druid level never changes.  The feat is useful for multiclassed druids, allowing their companions to progress better.  It's not useful for a full druid at all.  His effective druid level is already equal to his HD, and choosing an animal companion from a stronger list doesn't reduce it.




animal companion stuff 

You can interpret it differently of course, but it looks pretty clear to me 

Maybe they didnt 'mean' it that way, but ::shrugs::


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 24, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> This does not reduce your effective druid level in any way, you merely compare your effective druid level to the level required by the category on the list.




"A druid of sufficiently high level can select her animal companion from one of the following lists, applying the indicated adjustment to the druid’s level (in parentheses) for purposes of determining the companion’s characteristics and special abilities."

If I apply a -3 adjustment to my druid level for purposes of determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities, and I apply a +3 adjustment to my effective druid level for purpose of determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities, is my effective druid level for determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities not equal to my druid level, and therefore not in excess of my hit dice?

-Hyp.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Scion said:
			
		

> animal companion stuff
> 
> You can interpret it differently of course, but it looks pretty clear to me
> 
> Maybe they didnt 'mean' it that way, but ::shrugs::



Hrm.  Reading the arguments in your link has made me uncertain.  My gut still tells me that it wasn't meant to allow what you're suggesting, but rather to allow multiclass druids' companions to keep up with their master's challenges.  But as we all know, there's a difference between what's meant and what's said.

If it ever comes up in my game, I may have to "clarify"/House Rule things my way, then, just to make sure. 

In any case, if your DM rules Natural Bond to allow a full druid to lose nothing by taking a companion one step higher, I agree with you.  It'd be a nice way to get a boost.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "A druid of sufficiently high level can select her animal companion from one of the following lists, applying the indicated adjustment to the druid’s level (in parentheses) for purposes of determining the companion’s characteristics and special abilities."
> 
> If I apply a -3 adjustment to my druid level for purposes of determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities, and I apply a +3 adjustment to my effective druid level for purpose of determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities, is my effective druid level for determining the companion's characteristics and special abilities not equal to my druid level, and therefore not in excess of my hit dice?



I've read your other thread, Hyp, and I can see your logic.  But personally I believe the feat is meant to be applied before anything else.  i.e. You're a druid2/rogue2, you apply Natural Bond before doing anything else, and you are then effectively a druid4 for purposes of your animal companion.  Now go to the list as usual.  A druid4 applies Natural Bond, and is effectively a druid 4 for purposes of his animal companion.  Then both PCs pick their companion and determine it's abilities, as usual.

You are placing the +4 (up to HD) in the middle of the animal companion selection process, which certainly does have the effect you outline.  I simply don't believe it belongs there, and am not aware of any text that proves it does, so I rule it the other way.


----------



## Scion (Jul 24, 2005)

I've always found the 'order' arguement strange. Mainly because I havent seen much of an ordered process for anything else. It seems like everything that can apply, does apply, everytime it is checked for.

Much like if I have practiced spellcaster and get a negative level (so that my effective level decreases) do I get the benefit from the feat if there was some 'left over' bonus I couldnt use before? If not why not? I would certainly allow it 


I would have no problem with a dm saying, 'no, I dont think so'. After all, it can be an incredibly powerful option.

combine this with a certain prc and you are looking at a major animal companion. I doubt that either by itself would be horrible, maybe a little tougher than a dm wants, but both together? ouch!


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Scion said:
			
		

> I've always found the 'order' arguement strange. Mainly because I havent seen much of an ordered process for anything else. It seems like everything that can apply, does apply, everytime it is checked for.
> 
> Much like if I have practiced spellcaster and get a negative level (so that my effective level decreases) do I get the benefit from the feat if there was some 'left over' bonus I couldnt use before? If not why not? I would certainly allow it



Not, because your hit die have been reduced by one as well.  rog2/wiz2 (effective wiz 4) loses a rog level, he's treated as a wiz3.  Loses a wiz level, he's treated as a wiz3.  No way to get himself back up to 4, because his hit dice have also been reduced.







> I would have no problem with a dm saying, 'no, I dont think so'. After all, it can be an incredibly powerful option.
> 
> combine this with a certain prc and you are looking at a major animal companion. I doubt that either by itself would be horrible, maybe a little tougher than a dm wants, but both together? ouch!



On the other side, I wouldn't have a problem with a DM ruling it your and Hyp's way.  I can see the logic.  I just don't agree with it, and since there's nothing (AFAIK) proving it one way or another, I go with my gut when I'm the man behind the screen.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Reading the arguments in your link has made me uncertain.




Yeah, by the (pretty weak) wording... but the intent is crystal clear. Doesn't work. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Klaus (Jul 24, 2005)

Unless you're attached to the riding dog for roleplaying reasons, trade it for a regular wolf, as others mentioned. That 50ft. of movement is nothing to sneeze at.

A halfling druid with Mounted Combat and Mounted Archery riding a wolf and tossing Produce Flame is a mighty image indeed! Kinda like this one:


----------



## Scion (Jul 24, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Not, because your hit die have been reduced by one as well.  rog2/wiz2 (effective wiz 4) loses a rog level, he's treated as a wiz3.  Loses a wiz level, he's treated as a wiz3.  No way to get himself back up to 4, because his hit dice have also been reduced.




Umm.. 



			
				srd said:
			
		

> –1 effective level (whenever the creature’s level is used in a die roll or calculation, reduce it by one for each negative level).




A '-1 effective level' does not a hd lost make!

he still has the same amount of hd, but his 'effective level' is lower. Seems like a perfect example of exactly the same thing happening but with a different mechanic


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 24, 2005)

Ah.  I was thinking permanent level loss, not temporary negative levels.  My bad.

*shrug*  As I said, I can see and respect your logic.  But I think mine makes perfect sense as well.  Add +4 up to your hit die to your druid level before anything else.  Then figure out your animal companion.  Short, simple, sweet, and IMO balanced. 

edit: Dang Klaus, nice pic!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 24, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> But I think mine makes perfect sense as well.  Add +4 up to your hit die to your druid level before anything else.  Then figure out your animal companion.  Short, simple, sweet, and IMO balanced.




The FAQ answer on Practiced Spellcaster would suggest that there's no fixed point at which the bonus must be applied - it applies 'whenever it would be most beneficial'.

_Does the bonus to caster level from the Practiced
Spellcaster feat (from Complete Arcane and Complete
Divine) apply before or after other caster level bonuses
(such as those from the Good or Healing domains)?_

*The bonus from Practiced Spellcaster applies whenever it
would be most beneficial to the caster. A 4th-level cleric/4thlevel
fighter with the Healing domain and Practiced Spellcaster
would cast Conjuration (Healing) spells as a 9th-level caster
(base caster level 4th, +4 from Practiced Spellcaster, +1 from
the Healing domain). A 4th-level cleric/4th-level rogue with
Practiced Spellcaster who activates a bead of karma (from a
strand of prayer beads) would cast her spells as a 12th-level
caster (base 4, +4 from Practiced Spellcaster, +4 from bead of
karma).*

If we apply Natural Bond 'whenever it would be most beneficial', following the same logic, then there's no particular step in the process at which we must make the calculation.  After the -3 adjustment for an alternative animal companion is applied, therefore, is valid by the logic used in the FAQ.

... for however much that's worth 

-Hyp.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 24, 2005)

If your DM allows go with a Fleshraker dinosaur from MMIII pg40.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> The FAQ answer on Practiced Spellcaster would suggest that there's no fixed point at which the bonus must be applied - it applies 'whenever it would be most beneficial'.




Yep, though, if they were to write an FAQ entry like that for Natural Bond, I'm quite sure, that it would differ there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Yep, though, if they were to write an FAQ entry like that for Natural Bond, I'm quite sure, that it would differ there.




Why?

-Hyp.


----------



## Pickaxe (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for the comments so far. Lots of dog fans, it seems. I did forget to mention the advantages of evasion, etc. for sticking with a tier 1 companion. A few other questions, some of the Devil's Advocate nature:

1) Our campaign is core only, so Natural Bond is not an issue.

2) Regarding staying power: Dogs have lower hit points compared to the others (due to lower Con). Especially I've seen comments elsewhere to the effect that HP overshadow AC in importance as you get beyond ~6th level, are dogs really more likely to stick around than the others?

3) Regarding mounts: Is there any reason that the other two (particularly the dire wolf) cannot be used as mounts?

4) Regarding wolves, tripping, and Spring Attack: I did realize that the dog trips, but tripping is a function of Strength, so the dire wolf (not surprisingly) would be a superior tripper. I'm also curious as to why the wolf would be better than the dog with regards to achieving the Spring Attack chain, except perhaps that the wolf has greater movement. Neither has any of the prereq feats from the beginning. Furthermore, the dog is stronger than the wolf, so it will fare better with the trip check that presumably is part of this strategy.

5) Is there any reason that a druid could not switch animal companions as often as he/she can spend the 24 hours in prayer? Could a 9th level druid, for instance, dismiss his riding dog companion and pray for another one, perhaps with different feats and even better hit points?

--Axe


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

Because the higher level animal companion choices already account for the loss in effective druid level. If it were meant to help, why should it not help the default animal companions the same way? It's obviously not supposed to grant a benefit greater than what a full-level druid can get, and that's either a default animal companion at full effective level or a better one at an appropriately reduced level.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2005)

About the original question...

I think right now it's better to stick with the riding dog, but later (7th+), the advanced choices are probably better than an enhanced default choice.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scion (Jul 24, 2005)

Pickaxe said:
			
		

> 1) Our campaign is core only, so Natural Bond is not an issue.




That is too bad 



			
				Pickaxe said:
			
		

> 2) Regarding staying power: Dogs have lower hit points compared to the others (due to lower Con). Especially I've seen comments elsewhere to the effect that HP overshadow AC in importance as you get beyond ~6th level, are dogs really more likely to stick around than the others?




I think when you hit level 7 you should definately grab one of the Druid level -3 choices. Whichever best fits with what you want to go to at the time. You wont lose much, if anything really (devotion, woo) and will gain a few nice perks.

If you want to stick with riding, which is a good plan, I would definately go with the dire bat  Make sure to equip your buddy up!



			
				Pickaxe said:
			
		

> 3) Regarding mounts: Is there any reason that the other two (particularly the dire wolf) cannot be used as mounts?




Maybe someone can answer this. I am not sure what it takes to be a 'mount' other than being at least one size category larger than the 'rider'.

I once saw a halfling who had taken leadership and used his 'pet' minotaur as a mount


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Because the higher level animal companion choices already account for the loss in effective druid level.




By lowering your effective druid level below your hit dice.



> If it were meant to help, why should it not help the default animal companions the same way?




Because they don't lower your effective druid level below your hit dice.

-Hyp.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> If we apply Natural Bond 'whenever it would be most beneficial', following the same logic, then there's no particular step in the process at which we must make the calculation.  After the -3 adjustment for an alternative animal companion is applied, therefore, is valid by the logic used in the FAQ.



I tend to draw a different conclusion from Practiced Spellcaster.  After all, Practiced Spellcaster offers nothing to the full-HD spellcaster.  If we assume that Natural Bond is meant to fill the same function (bring a class feature from a multiclassed character up to full-HD level,) then why should it provide benefit to the full spellcaster?  After all, Practiced Spellcaster, the first precedent-setting feat in this vein, doesn't.

I believe that a FAQ entry for Natural Bond would be different.  Caster Level interacts with spellcasting differently than class level interacts with the druid's companion, so simply porting over a ruling isn't going to necessarily be accurate.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I tend to draw a different conclusion from Practiced Spellcaster.  After all, Practiced Spellcaster offers nothing to the full-HD spellcaster.  If we assume that Natural Bond is meant to fill the same function (bring a class feature from a multiclassed character up to full-HD level,) then why should it provide benefit to the full spellcaster?  After all, Practiced Spellcaster, the first precedent-setting feat in this vein, doesn't.
> 
> I believe that a FAQ entry for Natural Bond would be different.  Caster Level interacts with spellcasting differently than class level interacts with the druid's companion, so simply porting over a ruling isn't going to necessarily be accurate.



 Actually, Practised Spellcaster can offer a benefit to a full caster in a variety of situations, ranging from Wild Mage to counteracting other abilities that penalise caster level as a balancing factor.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Jul 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, Practised Spellcaster can offer a benefit to a full caster in a variety of situations, ranging from Wild Mage to counteracting other abilities that penalise caster level as a balancing factor.



I'm not familiar with the Wild Mage.  And I had thought of the "counteracting" factor (it was brought up earlier wrt negative levels), but is far too small a benefit to really be considered here, at least IMO.

Edit to add: I'd like to hear more about the "variety of situations" you mention.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, Practised Spellcaster can offer a benefit to a full caster in a variety of situations, ranging from Wild Mage to counteracting other abilities that penalise caster level as a balancing factor.




Yup - I've got a Cleric cohort with the Mageslayer feat (prevents people you threaten from casting defensively).  Mageslayer imposes a -4 penalty to caster level; Practised Spellcaster lets him retain his full caster level.

-Hyp.


----------



## winterwolf (Jul 25, 2005)

I would go with a wolf as opposed to a riding dog...no particular reason, I just like wolves  .
After all, you can train it for riding too, and it gets the neat trip attack. If your DM allows you to use the feat to boost your animal companion, then you should definitly use the dire wolf...one of the best animals in the game, IMO...and you can still ride it. 
You might be able to talk your DM into allowing you to use one of the legendary animals from Masters of the Wild (3.0...don't know if the 3.5 druid book has legendary animals), which would rock. Those are higher level critters though.


----------



## Khaalis (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, just to throw in a late $0.01 worth here...  if you want a really nice animal companion that can grow with the druid and you have access to MM3, go with the Fleshraker. it is a medium 4HD animal that could be used as a mount as well with some very nice stats. just a thought, but then I like the image of the Dino riding Halfling.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> ...effective druid level...




I certainly understand the wording. 

And I'm sure you understand what I meant up there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, Practised Spellcaster can offer a benefit to a full caster in a variety of situations, ranging from Wild Mage...




Nope, Practiced Spellcaster doesn't help with the Wild Mage. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Yup - I've got a Cleric cohort with the Mageslayer feat (prevents people you threaten from casting defensively).  Mageslayer imposes a -4 penalty to caster level; Practised Spellcaster lets him retain his full caster level.




That's a fair comparison, to give you that, but there is still a big difference.

The benefits are unrelated or unassociated.

The 'better' animal companions have similar benefits already as you gain from advancing them as a druid. These are related or associated benefits. This way you actually exceed* what you are supposed to have at your level.

The above example with Mage Slayer only allows you to get up to the point, which your level suggests, but not beyond it.


* And don't come around saying, that your effective druid level does not exceed your class level/HD now. That's NOT what I mean! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> This way you actually exceed what you are supposed to have at your level.




I'm not looking at 'supposed to have'; I'm looking at 'permitted to have'.

-Hyp.


----------



## Cherub (Jul 25, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Unless you're attached to the riding dog for roleplaying reasons, trade it for a regular wolf, as others mentioned. That 50ft. of movement is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> A halfling druid with Mounted Combat and Mounted Archery riding a wolf and tossing Produce Flame is a mighty image indeed! Kinda like this one:




2 WORDS: KICKS ARSE!!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> I'm not looking at 'supposed to have'; I'm looking at 'permitted to have'.




And I'm (still) talking about a hypothetic FAQ clarification. There is only 'supposed' there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ridley's Cohort (Jul 26, 2005)

*Dog vs. Wolf*

Dog: +2 Str, +2 Natural Armor
Wolf: +10' move

The argument for Wolf is essentially that your Dog's offense is fading as you go up in level even if it is better than the Wolf, so movement in a mount is more valuable that a little bit more Str or a bit of AC.  If you buy this line of reasoning, then Spring Attack chain becomes the obvious choice because it combines well with movement.

As someone who has been playing a low level gnome Druid, I must say that last 10 feet of movement allows my Wolf to make unexpected  attacks into the rear or end around to open a flank.  My DM is often surprised what is within my reach.

That said I will disagree with sticking with Wolf or Dog in the long time, and recommend the Dire Wolf or any other Dire animal.  The reason is Will save.  Dire animals have vastly better Will saves than comparable HD normal animals, and the gap will widen as you climb up to higher levels.  Devotion helps, but only against some enchantments.  There are plenty of Will based attacks that are not enchantments.

Spring Attack would be nice, but I think the superior Tripping is more than fair compensation.  I also plan on bringing some Reduce Animal scrolls along just in case movement is tight.


----------



## Pickaxe (Jul 26, 2005)

Ridley's Cohort said:
			
		

> That said I will disagree with sticking with Wolf or Dog in the long time, and recommend the Dire Wolf or any other Dire animal.  The reason is Will save.  Dire animals have vastly better Will saves than comparable HD normal animals, and the gap will widen as you climb up to higher levels.  Devotion helps, but only against some enchantments.  There are plenty of Will based attacks that are not enchantments.




The Will save is something I noticed in a recent session, when my druid was contemplating casting Calm Animals on a dire wolf, figuring it was an animal with a bad Will save. Imagine my surprise when I discovered that these things have a monk's saves!

--Axe


----------



## Drowbane (Aug 2, 2005)

Are Fleshraker Dinos the non-eberron version of Clawfeet?


----------



## Khaalis (Aug 2, 2005)

Drowbane said:
			
		

> Are Fleshraker Dinos the non-eberron version of Clawfeet?




Fleshrakers are a standard Dino from MM3.


----------



## Ysgarran (Aug 2, 2005)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Unless you are thinking of a different feat, Natural Bond only increases your effective level up to a maximum of your total hit dice.  It's completely worthless for a full druid.  There isn't (as far as I know) any way for a full druid to get a companion higher on the list before he has the levels to do it.




An option is to go with the BeastMaster prestige class.  While I don't think it is a good min/max  option I do think it is a Fun one.   A druid would have to burn a feat (Skill Focus(Handle Animal))  and lose a spell level to do this.  In exchange their effective druid level for animal companion is three higher (90% sure about this, it might be only two, I don't have my books with me).

Ysgarran.


----------



## kjenks (Aug 2, 2005)

Consider the Cheetah. Three attacks per round, a free trip attack with every hit. Mount up, share a Bull's Strength with him and watch the fur fly. Make sure you get the Handle Animal trick to attack an unusual opponent. 

Cast Produce Flame to get your own hits in. Share Produce Flame with kitty for even more fun.

Warning: this schtick ceases to work well around level 6, when your foes are beefy enough that you don't want to go toe-to-toe anymore.


----------



## Zathraas (Aug 2, 2005)

Pickaxe - another great option although it may be too late is the racial substitution from Races of the Wild.  A halfling druid taking these racial substition levels doesn't get to spontaneous summon animals but gets a list of spells that he can cast spontaneously that help his mount companion like Spider Climb, Jump, Freedom of Movement.  

The Beastmaster PrC does give +3 to the effective druid levels for animal companion AND the levels in Beastmaster stack as well.   You do lose a level of spellcasting but gain +1 BAB, +2 Fort and Refl, 4 skill points.   At later levels the Beastmaster can take extra companions. 

Another interesting option for a character that really loves his companion is taking enough levels in an arcane spellcasting class to qualify for Arcane Heirophant which is also in Races of the Wild.    Arcane and Divine spellcasting increases for each level, the Arcane Hiero levels stack for animal companion abilities and the really interesting thing is that the companion also becomes the caster's familiar and gets some of the benefits of a familiar - Intelligence and special abilities.


----------

